# CGC/TDI Question



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm hoping (planning, really) to eventually do the CGC thing with Enzo. I'd like to do TDI, as well. I know that I need to get his confidence up before he'd be ready for any of the tests involved, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to start kind of preparing now and doing exercises and training to get him ready, when we have LOTS of time. My question is this - I looked at the testing brochure for the TDI test and it's the same as the CGC with a few extra exercises thrown in. Are there evaluators out there that can give you your CGC and TDI at the same time or would we have to go through it twice to get both?? Thanks!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know about the TDI, but we did the CGC in November. I wanted to take classes with Tess so I would know what it was all about, but the training centre we went to at that time didn't have the classes. I ended up practising with Tess myself, but that was after taking two Obedience Training classes (2 x 6 weeks). The only thing I really practised with her were things that involved other people, like greeting a stranger in a polite way doh and walking in a crowd and so on. She did great at the test.
I am starting Therapy Dog classes in 2 weeks. I will do the Delta testing, I believe that's a bit more complicated than TDI. I don't know if they practise with wheelchairs and people on crutches in the CGC classes, maybe they do. But in my mind there should be a difference between CGC and TD...


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes. At least in our area there are testers that do both at the same time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, you can do both on the same day. I do agree they are very similar tests. There is more interaction with people/ strangers on the TDI, for sure though. Sheesh, there is a ton more paperwork, too, for TDI, and a vet exam.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If the tester is able to also do TDI, yes, you can do both at once. Saves some time/stress for some people! Others enjoy being able to do it twice.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

But aren't the two essentially very different? A therapydog should be able to go to hospitals, so there must be some moment where the dog is exposed to hospital equipment, people in bed...Or am I taking this far too serious?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

And you get bonus points for reading the brochures!!!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

TDI is different than Delta and some of the others.

It has more steps than the CGC test..... but is very very similar. That is a criticism of TDI....that it's not as thorough as some of the other programs


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

According to the brochure I looked it, it has all the same tests as the CGC, plus the following:

Reaction to medical equipment - The dog must be tested around medical equipment (such as wheelchairs, crutches, canes, walkers, or other devices which would ordinarily be found in a facility) to judge the dog's reactions to common health care equipment.

Leave it - The handler with the dog on a loose leash walks over food on the ground and, upon command, the dog should ignore the food.

Acclimation to infirmities - The test demonstrates the dog's confidence when exposed to people walking with an uneven gait, shuffling, breathing heavily, coughing, wheezing, or other distractions which may be encountered in a facility.

Say Hello - The TDI Certified Evaluator will test the willingness of each dog to visit a person and that the dog can be made readily accessible for petting (i.e. small dogs can be placed on a person's lap or can be held; medium and larger dogs can sit on a chair or stand close to the patient to be easily reached.)

Reaction to children - The dog must be able to work well around all types of populations, including children. The dog's behavior around children must be evaluated during testing. It is important that during the testing, the potential Therapy Dog and the children are not in direct contact. This means the dog can only be observed for a reaction toward children playing, running or present in general at the testing site. Any negative reaction by the dog will result in automatic failure. Negative reaction means a dog showing signs of aggression.


I'm a little worried about the last one...not because Enzo is in any way aggressive, but he will bark at children who are running around/playing if he wants to play and can't get to them. He thinks he's a big kid and needs to be with the kids whenever he sees them. lol We might have to go to a playground or something to watch and kind of desensitise him.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Amazon.com: Citizen Canine (9781593786441): The American Kennel Club The American Kennel Club: Books

My husband bought this for me for Christmas it may be helpful to you until you find a class or not


----------

